# New Collars



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

So I have won 3 new collars for Bear and Cali from Bully Mart. They came today and of course I put Cali in her 1.5 empire collar first, I need to still get pics of bear in his 1.5 BSL collar and the 3rd collar 2" moon stud.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

I know right! I love it


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Bear in his BSl collar I love so much


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Those are so cool! My fiance would love those!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

their having another auction oct 18th, if you want to join an try to win a collar  you wont be disappointed


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

last pictures of the last collar to be shown


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

CaliandBear said:


> their having another auction oct 18th, if you want to join an try to win a collar  you wont be disappointed


Hmm. I may have to check that out!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

im not sure what time it will start, but if you like their facebook page, Bully Mart you will get updates


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I love them, my pups would look good sporting those. I am going to have to check it out as well.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

ok so it starts at 11 am tomorrow I cant wait an see what she puts up


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

CaliandBear said:


> im not sure what time it will start, but if you like their facebook page, Bully Mart you will get updates


I just liked their page. Ill have to check that out on my lunch.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

auction has started but so far nothing has caught my eye yet


----------



## leegwelsby (Jan 24, 2014)

Those are cool collars. I also want a new one for my dog. What shop can you guys recommend?


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Great collars.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

i really would recommend bully mart, they have so many collars to choose from, i haven't bought collars from different shops yet, but a lot of people buy paco collars, Stillwater Kennel Supply makes good collars i ordered a working pull harness from them and i love the quality. Theres so many more but i cant think right now, when i do i will post them up


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

Those are so cute and incredible collars, congratulations! They surely love it and fits perfectly..


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you, it was worth my money because the quality is amazing and they will last me a long time. Another place you can get collars is collar mania, ellas lead,


----------

